# Pedals for cranks



## RMZACK (Aug 4, 2020)

I've been searching for pedals for my 1931-1933ish Velo King .... can anyone tell me what the groove on the crank is for, and what pedal belongs on this velocipede? Thanks - Ron


----------



## Gordon (Aug 4, 2020)

I think I have seen this before. The pedal is a hollow tube in the center with the blocks attached in a normal fashion. There is a place on the tube where there are cutouts that correspond to the groove on the crank. A "C" clip fastens the pedal to the crank.


----------



## RMZACK (Aug 4, 2020)

Gordon said:


> I think I have seen this before. The pedal is a hollow tube in the center with the blocks attached in a normal fashion. There is a place on the tube where there are cutouts that correspond to the groove on the crank. A "C" clip fastens the pedal to the crank.




Thats kinda what I figured Gordon, something with a C clip and a slotted pedal of some sort. Thank you for confirming it with me! I'd like to see one somewhere. RZ


----------

